# Verschiedene Transmutationen bekommen



## Bâdbôy11 (20. September 2007)

Ich habe schon bei Buffed hier geguckt und bei wow-europe.de, habe aber nichts gefunden, hoffe das mir hier welche helfen können.
Mich interessiert es wo ich diese Transmutationen herbekommen kann:
Urschatten in Urwasser - Erlernbar durch Urerde in Urwasser
Urwasser in Urschatten
Urfeuer in Urmana
Urmana in Urfeuer
Urerde in Urleben
Urleben in Urerde

Ich weiß das man die alle erlernen kann, aber weiß leider nicht wodurch, hoffe ihr könnt das so fortsetzen wie ich es beim ersten gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Badboy


----------



## ApoY2k (20. September 2007)

Sieht mir nach Geisteblitz aus...


----------



## Bâdbôy11 (20. September 2007)

thx für die antwort.
Das es durch Geistesblitze erlernbar ist weiß ich, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche nur bei bestimmten transnutationen.
Und die würde ich gerne wissen.

MfG Badboy


----------



## ApoY2k (20. September 2007)

Ich dachte immer Geistesblitze seien komplett random?


----------



## Bâdbôy11 (20. September 2007)

Ich dachte das jetzt so, weil bei Urerde in Urwasser stand als Kommentar, : Bei diesem ist auch das Erhalten von Urschatten und Urwasser möglich. So in etwa...
Aber wenns komplett random ist(oder auch nicht^^):
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man einen Geistesblitz hat?

MfG Badboy


----------



## Eronor (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab gestern per Geistsblitz "Wasser in Schatten" gelernt.
Ohne Spezialisierung auf Transmutation zu haben.

Scheint wirklich Random zu sein.

Gruss

Eron


----------



## ApoY2k (27. September 2007)

Geistesblitze sind IMMER random... irgendwelche komischen Abhängigkeiten sind einfach nicht wahr...


----------



## moiki (1. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte bisher 1 geistesblitz und bin auf alchi 375 kann es sein das ich noch welche bekommen kann
auch wenn ich auf der höchsten stufe bin O.O ???


----------



## Devilhimself (3. Oktober 2007)

mhhh..also ich meine es ist möglich geistesblitze auf 375 zu bekommen.
ich hatte zwar bisher auch erst einen auf skill 320 oder so, aber ein alchi bei uns im raid hatte einen und ich weiß das er skill 375 hat.


----------



## moiki (3. Oktober 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher 1 geistesblitz und bin auf alchi 375 kann es sein das ich noch welche bekommen kann
> auch wenn ich auf der höchsten stufe bin O.O ???




also besteht noch hoffnung^^
danke dir


----------



## Vreen (8. November 2007)

Bâdbôy1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon bei Buffed hier geguckt und bei wow-europe.de, habe aber nichts gefunden, hoffe das mir hier welche helfen können.
> Mich interessiert es wo ich diese Transmutationen herbekommen kann:
> Urschatten in Urwasser - Erlernbar durch Urerde in Urwasser
> Urwasser in Urschatten
> ...




das würd mich auch interessieren,
kann da mal bitte einer ne genaue antwort zu schreiben.

ich hab mal gehört das man die als rezept kaufen kann wenn man ehrführchtig bei sporeggar hat,
weiss aber nicht ob es stimmt.


----------



## sankti (8. November 2007)

@moiki    ich hatte meine 2 bisherigen Geistesblitze beide auf Alchielevel 375

Einige Transmutationsrezepte gibt es bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen ab einer bestimmten Rufstufe zu kaufen, andere droppen bei Gegner und die dritte Möglichkeit ist eben der Geistesblitz.


----------



## Tirkari (8. November 2007)

Bâdbôy1 schrieb:


> Urschatten in Urwasser - Erlernbar durch Urerde in Urwasser


Also Urschatten in Wasser hab ich zB beim Urmacht herstellen gelernt. Und ein Fläschchenproc gab es bei einem Heiltrank.

Das einzige, wo es soweit ich weiß, wirklich nen Zusammenhang gibt, sind die Kessel für die verschiedenen Resi-Tränke, die sollen nur beim Herstellen des entsprechenden Resi-Tranks proccen.


----------



## Gnar'kol (8. November 2007)

Ich will auch endlich nen Geistesblitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixan (12. Dezember 2007)

die hab ich alle
Urwasser in Urschatten
Urfeuer in Urmana
Urmana in Urfeuer
Urerde in Urleben
Urleben in Urerde

per proc mitlerweile bekommen und ich transmute immer nur urerde zu urwasser, gildenkumpel hat auch alle und er hat sie meistens beim urmacht herstellen bekommen, transmute geistesblitze sind komplett random nix mit abhängigkeit


----------



## Shorim (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mich letzten selber damit beschäftigt, wo ich was herbekomme. Die meisten Transmutationen bekommt man durch stupides Ruffarmen. Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt, aus dem was ich mit zusammen gestellt hatte:



> Argentumsdämmerung
> --> Wohlwollend
> Rezept: Luft zu Feuer transmutieren
> 
> ...


----------



## darkloftt (11. Januar 2008)

Also:1. : Geistesblitze sind willkürlich und unabhängig von dem,was man erstellt.
Allerdings ist die Chance,eine Transmutation zu erlernen um ca 30 % erhöht,wenn man etwas transmutiert.

2. Du kannst immer einen Geistesblitz haben,auch ,und gerade dann,wenn du 375 erreicht hast.

3. Geistesblitze sind nicht abhängig von der Spezialisierung.

Krieger-70-Kräuter und Alchemie 375-12 Geistesblitze,darunter KEIN Transmute,nur Flascs und Tränke


----------



## Teloban (17. Januar 2008)

darkloftt schrieb:


> Also:1. : Geistesblitze sind willkürlich und unabhängig von dem,was man erstellt.
> Allerdings ist die Chance,eine Transmutation zu erlernen um ca 30 % erhöht,wenn man etwas transmutiert.
> 
> 2. Du kannst immer einen Geistesblitz haben,auch ,und gerade dann,wenn du 375 erreicht hast.
> ...



Also ich vermute mal, wenn man transmutiert bekommt man auch nur Transmute Geistesblitze, so wars bei mir bisher. Das Gleiche sicher bei anderen Kategorien auch. Allem anderen stimme ich dir zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niazala (17. Januar 2008)

Teloban schrieb:


> Also ich vermute mal, wenn man transmutiert bekommt man auch nur Transmute Geistesblitze, so wars bei mir bisher. Das Gleiche sicher bei anderen Kategorien auch. Allem anderen stimme ich dir zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




war bei mir auch so. die chance auf geistesblitz ist dabei nicht mal soo schlecht. 2 monate oder so jeden tag etwas transmutiert und inzwischen alle transmute rezepte vorhanden. (wenn ich so nachrechne und über den daumen peile, hatte ich glaub mehr geistesblitze als procs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tirkari (18. Januar 2008)

Teloban schrieb:


> Also ich vermute mal, wenn man transmutiert bekommt man auch nur Transmute Geistesblitze, so wars bei mir bisher. Das Gleiche sicher bei anderen Kategorien auch. Allem anderen stimme ich dir zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ersteres mag sein, letzteres definitiv nicht, ich habe wie oben schon gesagt, meine Fläschchenprocs (Fläschchen gilt als Elixier) bisher immer bei der Herstellung von Heil- oder Manatränken gehabt.


----------



## Xergart (18. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,also ich weiß das die proccs random sind,du bekommst aber die neuen transmute nur indem deine transmute einen geistesblitz haben.


----------



## Attractolide (30. Januar 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe so 6-7 Alchies LOL.
Dadurch habe ich auch schon relativ viele Geistesblitze gehabt.

Beim Transmutieren von Thorium in Arkanit noch niemals (200 mal gemacht)

Beim Transmutieren Urerde>>>Urwasser (Rezept bei Sporeggar) kommen regelmässig Proccs z.B.
Wasser in Mana , Feuer in Wasser, Erde in Leben....aber sie kommen immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge.
D.h. wann es passiert ist zufällig, was als nächstes kommt aber nicht.
Einer meiner Alchies hat mittlerweile 7 oder 8 dieser Rezepte, wobei Erde in Wasser immer noch das beste ist.
Ich hab übrigens auch bei der Herstellung eines Erdsturmdiamanten einen G-Blitz Erde in Urleben gehabt.

Weiterhin hatte ich Geistesblitze bei der Herstellung "Elix. d. Grossen Bew", hab ich "Elix. d. grossen Stärke" gelernt sowie Feuerwiderstandstrank bei der Herstellung von Frostschutztrank

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, wann es procct ist zufällig, was als nächstes kommt steht vermutlich fest und es kommt immer ein Procc der gleichen Kategorie, also Transmutieren >> Transmut., Schutztrank>> Schutztr. >>etc

Was mich interessieren würde, ist ob es mehr proccs gibt, wenn man die Sachen macht, die auf 375 noch orange sind (gegenüber welchen die schon grün sind) und ob graue überhaupt noch funktionieren.

cu, MM


----------



## Tirkari (31. Januar 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Weiterhin hatte ich Geistesblitze bei der Herstellung "Elix. d. Grossen Bew", hab ich "Elix. d. grossen Stärke" gelernt sowie Feuerwiderstandstrank bei der Herstellung von Frostschutztrank


Welches Elixier ist denn das Elixier der großen Stärke? Ich kenne nur erhebliche Stärke (lernbar beim Lehrer), Teufelsstärke (Drop im Schattenmondtal) und kleinere Stärkeelixiere (Oger- und Löwenstärke) - und keins davon lernt man über Geistesblitze.
Außerdem bezweifele ich doch sehr, daß du bei einem Elixier für lvl 38 (Elixier der großen Beweglichkeit) einen Geistesblitz bekommen hast, die können zwar normalerweise proccen, daß - wenn du Elixiermeister bist - mehrere rauskommen, aber Geistesblitze gibts eigentlich erst für BC-Rezepte.
Und Feuerwiderstandstränke kriegt man durch Rezepte aus Mechanar (den erheblichen) bzw der Schwarzfelsspitze (den großen) oder vom Händler (den ganz kleinen), Geistesblitze bei Resitränken gibts nur die Kessel für erhebliche Schutzstränke aus den jeweiligen Tränken.



Attractolide schrieb:


> Insgesamt würde ich sagen, wann es procct ist zufällig, was als nächstes kommt steht vermutlich fest und es kommt immer ein Procc der gleichen Kategorie, also Transmutieren >> Transmut., Schutztrank>> Schutztr. >>etc


Daß das nicht so ist, wurde schon mehrfach gesagt, unter anderem von mir - ich habe alle meine Fläschchenprocs bis jetzt durch das Herstellen von Heil- und Manatränken bekommen (den erstklassigen Verjüngungstrank dagegen hab ich trotz Tränkealchie und vielen Trankherstellungen noch nicht gelernt)


----------



## Jeryhn (31. Januar 2008)

Gb sind random, die procken aber beim transmutieren, z.b wenn man urerde ins urwasser transmutiert. seit ich damit angefange habe, fehlen mir nur urfeuer in urmana der rest hab ich schon. aber einige dieser tranmutationen lohnen sich überhaupt net, da man z.b urluft in urschatten NIE IM LEBEN machen würde


----------



## Attractolide (31. Januar 2008)

HI,

naja..nagel mich nicht drauf fest, dass es Elixier der "grossen" Stärke war. Ich müsste noch mal schauen, wie es genau heisst...aber es war etwas in der Art, eben ein Elixier, das einen anderen Stat steigert, als Beweglichkeit.

Und in der Tat..es war glaub ich bei einen Elixier unter 300, also der "grossen" Beweglichkeit.
Dass Du es nicht kennst muss ja nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass es das nicht gibt.
Der Geistesblitz bei "grossem Frostschutztrank" war ja auch ein 290 Skill.

Aber genau darauf bezog sich meine Schlussfrage ^^

Vielleicht sind Proccs auf diesem lvl eben sehr selten, weil man weiterskillt und das Rezept schnell grau ist.
Vielleicht war das ja mal vor BC anders, als noch bei 300 Schluss war und somit die 290er Schutztränke nicht grau wurden.

Also nochmal die Frage " Hat man bei orangenen Rezepten mehr Geistesblitze?"

Denn ...es ist natürlich Schwachsinn aus Feuer >> Mana zu machen, wenn Mana weniger wert ist. Da aber das Rezept bei 375 orange ist, würde es wiederum sinnvoll, wenn die Chance bestünde Urerde>>>Urfeuer als Geistesblitz zu bekommen.

Zu den Proccs bei Herstellung von Heil- und Manatränken kann ich nichts sagen. Die hab ich nie gehabt, allerdings auch selten solche Tränke hergestellt, weil sie weniger wert sind als die Rohstoffe.

Da ich allerdings noch nie sowas hatte, denke ich, dass es daran liegt, das man erst 1 Startrezept braucht...z.B. Urerde in Urfeuer bei Transmutationen, bevor man GBs kriegen kann.

Das entsprechende Startrezept für die Fläschchen wäre dann wohl "des chromatischen Wunders". Das hab ich nämlich nicht, könnte somit auch keine GBs für Fläschchen kriegen, ich gehe aber mal fest davon aus, dass Du es hast...richtig ?

oki...cu MM


----------



## Tirkari (31. Januar 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Startrezept für die Fläschchen wäre dann wohl "des chromatischen Wunders". Das hab ich nämlich nicht, könnte somit auch keine GBs für Fläschchen kriegen, ich gehe aber mal fest davon aus, dass Du es hast...richtig ?


Das hat damit doch überhaupt nix zu tun ...
Da gibt es keine Startrezepte o.ä. für Geistesblitze, die sind allein zufallsbedingt.
Mein erstes Fläschchen war das mit Angriffskraft (kA, wie das genau heißt), das des chromatischen Wunders hab ich erst deutlich später gelernt.



Attractolide schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind Proccs auf diesem lvl eben sehr selten, weil man weiterskillt und das Rezept schnell grau ist.
> Vielleicht war das ja mal vor BC anders, als noch bei 300 Schluss war und somit die 290er Schutztränke nicht grau wurden.


Vor BC gab es das Konzept der Geistesblitze nicht.


Zu der Frage aber  "mehr Geistesblitze aus orange?": meine Fläschchen gab es alle erst, als die Tränke, bei denen ich es gelernt hab, grau waren, bei Transmutationsprocs waren es grüne Rezepte (nur die, die ich dadurch gelernt hab, sind orange, aber teilweise eher sinnfreie Transmutationen, die den Wert verringern würden)


----------



## Jeryhn (31. Januar 2008)

es geht gar nich tum die farbe der tränke bzw elexiere die du machst, gb prockt bei jedem trank /elexier der ab lvl 290-300 ist und immer halt im zusammenhang was du gerade bastelst. Z.B wenn du jetzt 60 adepten machst kanns bei dir procken dass du das fläschchen des reinen todes entdeckst, genau gleich ist es mit fläschchen der stärkung( elexier der seelenstärke oder +rüssielexiere(name fällt mir grad net ein) usw.

bei den transmutationen siehts anders aus, da procten sie bei mir egal was ich transmutiert habe, oder zumindest habe ich nichts gemerkt was auf einen zusammenhang schliessen würde.


----------



## Tirkari (31. Januar 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> [...] und immer halt im zusammenhang was du gerade bastelst. Z.B wenn du jetzt 60 adepten machst kanns bei dir procken dass du das fläschchen des reinen todes entdeckst, genau gleich ist es mit fläschchen der stärkung( elexier der seelenstärke oder +rüssielexiere(name fällt mir grad net ein) usw.
> [...]


Wie oft denn noch?
Das hat gar nix damit zu tun, welches Elixier oder welchen Trank man braut, ob oder welches Fläschchen man bekommt!
Ich habe bis jetzt *jeden* meiner Fläschchenprocs bei *Heil- und Manatränken* bekommen - nach dieser Theorie hätte ich aber nur den Verjüngungstrank lernen dürfen, den ich bis jetzt aber leider immernoch nicht kann ...
Liest denn keiner mehr die Posts vor ihm? Steht doch sogar in diesem Thread schon mehrfach drin, daß es keinen solchen Zusammenhang gibt ...


----------



## Attractolide (1. Februar 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch?
> Das hat gar nix damit zu tun, welches Elixier oder welchen Trank man braut, ob oder welches Fläschchen man bekommt!
> Ich habe bis jetzt *jeden* meiner Fläschchenprocs bei *Heil- und Manatränken* bekommen - nach dieser Theorie hätte ich aber nur den Verjüngungstrank lernen dürfen, den ich bis jetzt aber leider immernoch nicht kann ...
> Liest denn keiner mehr die Posts vor ihm? Steht doch sogar in diesem Thread schon mehrfach drin, daß es keinen solchen Zusammenhang gibt ...



HI,

mein Gott...jetzt zieh dich doch nicht so daran hoch, dass du Elixier GBs kriegst, wenn du Tränke machst.

Was bitte solltest du denn sonst bekommen....Tränke, die statt Mana und Leben deinen Gelbeutel wieder auffüllen oder die Rüssi reparieren ?

Ich denke mal, das Problem für Blizz war, das Tränke Spezis benachteiligt gewesen wären, wenn sie keine Elixier GBs bekommen könnten; weil es halt nicht so viele Möglichkeiten für Tränke gibt.

Können wir vielleicht abschliessend feststellen, dass:

Transmutation >>> Transmute GB
Trank oder Elix. >>> Elixier; Fläschen-GB
Schutztrank >>>> Schutztrank GB

also ich habe bei etwa 30 Geistesblitzen keinen einzigen, der dieser Systematik widerspricht.

Somit wäre es wie hier eben immer wieder geschrieben wird nicht vollkommen zufällig, was man wann als GB bekommt.

Und ausserdem kamen bei nunmehr 5 Alchies von mir die Ur... in Ur... transmutieren GBs immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge, egal ob ich Erde in Wasser, Urmacht, oder Meta-Steine transmutiert hab.


oki, bye Manni


----------



## Abrid (1. Februar 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Transmutation >>> Transmute GB
> Trank oder Elix. >>> Elixier; Fläschen-GB
> Schutztrank >>>> Schutztrank GB



so dann sind wohl alle diskussionen beendet => kann dir hier nur recht geben



> Und ausserdem kamen bei nunmehr 5 Alchies von mir die Ur... in Ur... transmutieren GBs immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge, egal ob ich Erde in Wasser, Urmacht, oder Meta-Steine transmutiert hab.
> oki, bye Manni



hier hab ich andere erfahrungen gemacht => 
is auch random was zu erst kommt
einer aus meiner gilde hatte als ersten GB schatten in wasser - das war bei mir der letzte GB


aber ich hoff echt dass jetzt hier alles geklärt is... kommt einem ja der brechreiz was man hier alles in diesen thread liest ^^


----------

